
Coding for kids: another silly fad - kat
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/opinion/coding-for-kids-another-silly-fad/article35982667/
======
kat
This article is frustrating because it shows how misunderstood computing and
math is. She feels that coding is a fringe skill that you don't need in life.
she completely misses the point of teaching troubleshooting skills.

It also interesting that she equates computers with cars and toliets, ie trade
work that you should take for granted. I don't know if that is classest or
simply her personal distaste for machinery. This dim view of coding is what
holds people back from entering the IT industry. I've had this view thrown at
me before, but I never know how to respond.

How do you convince someone outside of IT, without any STEM background, that
IT is as important as knowing how to use a toilet plunger?

